# Aline Von Drateln Nivea Werbung



## PeMa6 (14 Sep. 2009)

Weiss jemand, warum Aline von Drateln nicht mehr bei FFS ist?

Vorhin hat sie von 11:55 - 12:00 Uhr die Nivea Hairacademy 'Dauerwerbesendung' auf Pro7 vor SAM moderiert. 
Scheinbar kommt das öfters, weil sie schon die Themen für nächste Woche angegeben haben. Vielleicht kann ja jemand ein paar caps machen, wäre schön mal wieder was von ihr zu sehen. 

Grüsse


----------



## General (14 Sep. 2009)

> Weiss jemand...



....warum du dich nicht am Boardgeschehen bedeidigst, schreiben geht doch!!!


----------

